# co-worker caught a bobcat...video!



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

this is a video of them releasing it from the trap.
i think he is nutz!
<object width="425" height="344">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pQbuB_1K4_I&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></object>


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Dang...I don't think I would have tried that...lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Won't have taken care of that with a baseball bat.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats pretty cool a bobcat is an most impressive hunter .... they some bad dudes when pissed as that 1 was....


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

We had a bobcat kill 2 of our running dogs. They are some mean jokers! Your co-worker is very brave for messing with one.


----------



## kawi rider (Nov 23, 2009)

That is crazy!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

that fool bout lost a hand at 140.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

toro!!
hahaha, i know right!


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

what song was that???


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

colt ford buck fever i think


----------



## bigdaddybf (Nov 16, 2009)

Now that's impressive!


----------

